# Top water lure help



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is my problem, I use braided line w/ a flurocarbin leader and everytime I cast a top water lure the fluro gets wrapped around the treble hooks. Any tips? :banghead


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

your lure is prolly tumbling in flight. Try a smoother exceleration


----------



## Saltlife (Sep 21, 2008)

dont use flourocarbon its not really necessary on a topwater


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Some lures are more prone to fouling than others. The Medium Skitter Walk (If there are only 2 sizes Skitter Walks, then it is the smaller) is more prone to tangling than most other top waters.

Look at the post re: tying to split rings. Try the split ring knot. I use 20# Trilene XT for leader on topwaters most of the time.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic180422-11-1.aspx?Update=1

Lure/line control is very important. Keep your casts low and fast and "Feather" the line at the end of the cast. Feathering the line will keep the front end of the lure pointing back at you and usually eliminate or at least minimize fouling.

If the problem persists, increase the size of the rear hook one size. This adds a little weight to the stern of the lure and helps keep the lure oriented with its front toward you during flight.

If you still have the problem, get a competent casting instructors (there aren't a helluva lot of us) to watch your casting technique. There are a lot of good fly casting instructors but not so many who do a good job coaching bait casting and spinning.

BTW, Isee farfewer problems with fouling with baitcasting gear than with spinning gear.

If you can't find a casting instructor and continue to have the problem, have somebody shoot a short clip with you making several casts. Post the clip here and I'll bet I can straighten you out.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Keep using floro, and slow down your cast. Just before the lure reaches the surface slow down lure by putting line between your index finger and rod. You are probably getting tangled when the lure hits the water, extra line tends to pile on top. By slowing down the lure, line will not pile on top (thus causing a tangle) and you can make a quieter entry.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Ditto on everything mentionedabove. Try making a smoother cast, and practice on making the lure fly straight (not tumbling). This will also improve distance immensely. Stall the lure out before it hits the water as well.It will be quiet and won't tangle.


----------



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, went out early saturday and worked on the tips given and had no problems....


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *DevilDog (10/12/2008)*Thanks for the tips, went out early saturday and worked on the tips given and had no problems....




You can also use a little bit heavier leader than normal...bump it to a 20 or 30 instead of a 12 or 15. Also helps if there's any toothy critters around.


----------

